# 2009 Nissan GT-R EVO....



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

....Well i hope this isn't:

A.) A Repost
B.) A load of tosh!

Prestige Motorsport - V36 Skyline GT-R EVOLUTION - General News - News


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's from a japanese magazine, Best-Car&co, just one more photoshop from them to sell their bad issues . . ..


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

not a bad photoshop, I dig the rear wing.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

That rear wing isnt something that should be on that car, looks like they ripped it off some kids civic at the mall and stuck it there with chewing gum, nasty.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

That car looks horrid. Way to ruin a GT-R. I'd rather just see a new GT-R, wingless, pure white, carbon roof, etc... and call it the N1.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

looks pretty cool except rear view of the rear boot lid spoiler's structure. a bit too much. otherwise, it looks bad a$$.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That photoshop looks like sh1t, HORRIBLE!

Japanese have always been the enginering perfection but lacks design. After all these years they still haven't learned from the European?? Japanese motors needs to educate about art when it comes to car..


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

but if it's only photochop, then what does it matter? and it's not a european car, as well. why is europe assumed to be the best? do you realize that the head designer at Ferrari is a Japanese man?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> but if it's only photochop, then what does it matter? and it's not a european car, as well. why is europe assumed to be the best? do you realize that the head designer at Ferrari is a Japanese man?



Wind your neck back in dude!

European design is widly considered as the most desired and cultured.
Dont make me have to list various items that are designed by europeans or european companies to prove my point. Think about it.

Japanese have always been considered to be fantastic technologically wise but lack the certain "x-factor" when it comes down to design. Too much manga 

And on the Ferrari subject, what do you mean by the "Head Designer at Ferrari" ? Because the head designer at Ferrari isn't the same as saying the Lead Designer at Pinifarina (Who "style" almost all ferrari's and all designs are a culmination of various designs what are then approved at Ferrari) whereas your "Head designer" could just be a designer in charge of the other aesthetics of the car, e.g. underbonet, interior etc.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

let me clarify a bit to tone down your condescension and arrogance:

_On 10 May 2004 Ken Okuyama began work as Creative Director at Pininfarina.[3] He had been working with Pininafarina before, supervising the design of the Enzo Ferrari.[4] As Creative Director Ken oversaw projects including the Ferrari 599, Mitsubishi Colt CZC, Maserati Birdcage 75th and Ferrari P4/5.[2][5][6][7]_
Ken Okuyama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

According to this thread the car is not fake, but the GTR V-Spec N1:
3 variant GT-R's - FreshAlloy.com Forums


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Whats all this 2009 gtr stuff about ,thought the car was being totaly unleashed at the end of 2007 ,so would have thought by early 2008 you could own one.This car is so back dated now ,but this 2009 gtr stuff seems to be the new in saying


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

trondhla said:


> According to this thread the car is not fake, but the GTR V-Spec N1:
> 3 variant GT-R's - FreshAlloy.com Forums


No - It's just speculation from Best Car magazine in Japan.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GTRJack said:


> That photoshop looks like sh1t, HORRIBLE!
> 
> Japanese have always been the engineering perfection but lacks design. After all these years they still haven't learned from the European?? Japanese motors needs to educate about art when it comes to car..


Sorry but this is bullsh$t, allways thinking how great we western people are, makes me sick. Every a$$ on this planet can design the same things, the same way then the other a$$holes can do!!!
The japanese give a big shit about how great europe designs their boring cars, if you work in japan in any design branch, you quick understand that it's not a matter of doing great designs for cars, but to produce cars that are usefull and don't show off . . . . every dumpy can design a great car, not need Pini&co to deliver us with the designs of our life time, if you have a bit of talent, creativity, learn the process of drawing industrial machines, then you can design unlimited great designs by yourself . . . .
If you underestimate japanese art schools you're a big a$$! Or you simply don't know anything about design . . .


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> let me clarify a bit to tone down your condescension and arrogance:
> 
> _On 10 May 2004 Ken Okuyama began work as Creative Director at Pininfarina.[3] He had been working with Pininafarina before, supervising the design of the Enzo Ferrari.[4] As Creative Director Ken oversaw projects including the Ferrari 599, Mitsubishi Colt CZC, Maserati Birdcage 75th and Ferrari P4/5.[2][5][6][7]_
> Ken Okuyama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


So basically I was right: Your "Head Designer at Ferrari" and Creative Director Mr. Okuyama who worked for Pininafarina who incidentally "supervised" and "oversaw projects" are two different entities.

Just because he is Creative Director doesn't mean to say he designed every swoop, curve, louvre and edge on these cars now does it? I am sure he played a major part in finalising the designs, ergo he has won prizes for several Concept cars he has been involved with, and i am certain the guy is a very accomplished designer and is resonsible for some very beautiful cars. 

But my point still stands, Head Designer at Ferrari and Creative Director at Pininafarina are two different entities - you just didn't like the way I worded it and the way I was effectively splitting hairs :chuckle: 

Anyway: 2009 GTR, I can only conclued the reasoning behind the 2009 bit is the obvious strategy of getting the "regular" car out in 2007 then the "hotter" models slowly follow suit after a long gestation period.

I happen to think its nice, maybe the rear wing is a little OTT but the rest is nice. Yes and maybe it is a photoshop but its a bloody good one.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

ISJ,
Okuyama, can draw you every thing you want and Pini is only famous because he's famous . . point.
Car design is the most stupid branch when it comes to creativity. If you're fashion designer, well you can show off your talent with 1000$ allready for a collection, that's why there are thausends of fashion designers around the world . . . the ones who are famous and filling the press and TV , are the ones who made it famous, not really because they are the best . . . . they are not better in any way to thausend others . . . . just their budget and team behind them is bigger when being famous . . . .

For car design it's a bit more difficult, or let's say impossible . . . a car development cost billions, so there are not thausend active car designer hanging around . . . . every year are at least 50000 design student finishing their schools, every body can create a car , they just not have the budget for it . . . . lol . .how could they?:chuckle:


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

WOW! Thats nasty.....I can OFFICIALLY scratch....NO! TEAR the plans of EVER getting that ugly car...I almost threw up when I seen those pictures. I have no interest in this car. I guess I will never get it for real now.....The base model is the best looking out of them all and it is still somewhat ugly.I am so sorry for those who love this car but it makes me what to uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

How can you say that it's made in Japan ,no one else can design a car


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

IMHO, I don't like the rear wing, or the exhaust frenched into the rear. It limits what you can do with an aftermarket exhaust (maybe) and some other points are just off. That said, this is just someone's photoshop dream/nightmare, and doubtful that the new GTR would show up in dealerships like this. Could you really imagine Nissan mass producing that rear wing? Really? Neither could I...


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Either way...real or fake it makes my stomach turn. I am sure Nissan would fail big time if they brought it to the dealership like that. It even makes the base model GT-R look beautiful and I hate the way that thing looks. And just off the price I heard of the 3...it should be almost easy to obtain for those who want the car....meaning I have a lot of competition on the street. But I am sure 55% of those in the US will use it as a daily driver like the 350's and G35 coupe....Maybe


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

amazing how much people will argue when armed with google lol

japs can design, there are plenty of good looking jap cars imo, supra mk4, 240z, r34 gtr, as much as there are plenty of awful european ones, any renault, any merc from 2000 previous, the list goes on. same as there are beautiful and dreadful american cars and designs.


----------

